# Final Fantasy XIII-2 information and hype thread!



## Goli (Jun 7, 2011)

<div align='center'><img src="http://i.imgur.com/Ko1cd.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
<b><div align='center'>-<!--fonto:Verdana--><span style="font-family:Verdana"><!--/fonto--><!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro-->INFORMATION AND HYPE THREAD<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->-</div></b>
<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><div align='center'>News</div><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b></div><!--h-->
08.04.2011 <a href="http://i.imgur.com/wmMP9.jpg" target="_blank">New screenshot released</a>
07.18.2011 <a href="http://release.square-enix.com/na/2011/07/18_01.html" target="_blank">FFXIII-2 NA release date confirmed to being January 2012</a>
07.13.2011 <a href="http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/07/14/ffxiii_2_staff/" target="_blank">FFXIII-2 staffers revealed, novelist not in charge of scenario.</a>
06.22.2011 <a href="http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/06/22/ffxiii_2_kamikokuryo_interview/" target="_blank">Famitsu interview on Andriasang via [email protected]</a>
06.17.2011 <a href="http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/06/17/ffxiii_2_screens/" target="_blank">New screenshots via official site and Famitsu, developer interview via Impress Watch, all on Andriasang. </a>
06.16.2011 <a href="http://www.gamingunion.net/news/nojima-not-directly-involved-with-final-fantasy-xiii-2--5449.html" target="_blank">Previous scenario writer not involved in FFXIII-2, replaced by novelist.</a>
06.14.2011 <a href="http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/06/14/ffxiii_2_interview/" target="_blank">Dengeki PlayStation snips and stuff on Andriasang via [email protected]</a>
06.13.2011 <a href="http://www.siliconera.com/2011/06/13/heres-why-serah-is-the-main-character-in-final-fantasy-xiii-2/" target="_blank">Why Serah is the main character of Final Fantasy XIII-2.</a>
06.13.2011 <a href="http://ps3.rpgsite.net/previews/286-e3-2011-final-fantasy-xiii2-impressions" target="_blank">RPGSite detailed demo impressions.</a>
06.12.2011 <a href="http://games.fok.nl/special/447833/1/1/100/e3-2011-interview-final-fantasy-xiii-2.html" target="_blank">Changes to the game, improvements and new game + interview (Dutch)</a>
06.11.2011 <a href="http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/06/12/ffxiii_jump/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter" target="_blank">Final Fantasy XIII-2 is 70% complete.</a>
06.09.2011 <a href="http://ps3.rpgsite.net/interviews/282-e3-2011-final-fantasy-xiii2-developer-interview" target="_blank">RPG site developer interview.</a>
06.09.2011 <a href="http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/06/09/ffxiii_2_team_interview/" target="_blank">Andriasang translated developer interview via Famitsu.</a>
<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><div align='center'>What is it?</div><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b></div><!--h-->
<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto-->A sequel set after the events of Final Fantasy XIII. Final Fantasy XIII-2 tells the story of Serah's struggle to find her sister Lightning, whom many believe dead. Together with Noel they go on a search for her...<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><div align='center'>Who's developing it?</div><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b></div><!--h-->
<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto-->The game is being developed largely by the same team that developed Final Fantasy XIII, including Motomu Toriyama as director, Tetsuya Nomura as character designer, Isamu Kamukuryo as art director and Yoshinori Kitase as Producer. It is also rumoured that Masashi Hamauzu will be reprising his music composing role in this installment. Many of these key staffers where also in charge of other Final Fantasy games like Final Fantasy VIII or X, for example.<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><div align='center'>When is it coming out?</div><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b></div><!--h-->
<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto-->The game will be coming out this winter. This December in Japan, early 2012 in the west.<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><div align='center'>Why is it being developed?</div><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b></div><!--h-->
<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto-->Final Fantasy XIII's long and troubled development led to the creation of unused assets a game's worth, that coupled with the creator's desire to give Lightning a happy ending led to this. Developers have already confirmed that they are taking into account many of the criticisms fans have made about Final Fantasy XIII.<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><div align='center'>How is it gonna be better than Final Fantasy XIII?</div><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b></div><!--h-->
<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto-->From what has been show so far it is safe to say the game will have talkable NPCs, rideable Chocobos, Moogles, towns and areas that are not just a single corridor. New to the game is also a monster catching (?) element, as well as mysterious "rifts", and decision making. Returning are the game's battle system, including roles and crystarium, also new are in-battle QTEs. This time you also obtain Gil from battles!<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><div align='center'>Where can I see it?</div><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b></div><!--h-->
<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto-->Here of course!<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


Spoiler: Screenshots & other images




<img src="http://i.imgur.com/wmMP9.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/WuKjW.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/MfGo7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/HtHgH.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/j7kDJ.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/bXaSi.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/WxVd4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/xUo48.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/0J5Eh.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/4i4hP.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jIxE1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/5gjlq.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/mzEc0.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/wtDDe.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/UR7uW.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/vHCmw.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/aI6qZ.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/ZJx9g.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/J31sm.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i51.tinypic.com/9zmwcn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/UaZME.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.abload.de/img/bz9mp2f7lmvd.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/uIndF.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />





Spoiler: Scans




<img src="http://i.imgur.com/GFFxb.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />





Spoiler: Videos




Reveal teaser
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu0yrAppIdo[/youtube]
E3 trailer teaser
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad26B0TshGg[/youtube]
E3 2011 trailer
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-75BdU8U-w[/youtube]
E3 Direct Feed Open Floor Demo:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-H56H9ayPg[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h9rt0bU-C0[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLF_qTwd77E[/youtube]


<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b><!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#FF00FF--><span style="color:#FF00FF"><!--/coloro--><div align='center'>Links and other information</div><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--></b></div><!--h-->
<!--fontoalatino Linotype--><span style="font-familyalatino Linotype"><!--/fonto--><a href="http://www.finalfantasy13-2game.com/" target="_blank">Official Site</a>
<a href="http://www.square-enix.co.jp/fabula/ff13-2/" target="_blank">Official Site (Japanese)</a>
<a href="http://www.square-enix.co.jp/fabula/" target="_blank">Fabula Nova Crystallis Hub Site (Japanese)</a>
<a href="http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=432761" target="_blank">NeoGAF</a>
<a href="http://www.rpgsite.net/" target="_blank">RPG Site</a><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc-->


Spoiler



[titleR Dump]

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->LOS ANGELES (January 18, 2011) — Square Enix, Inc., the publisher of SQUARE ENIX® interactive entertainment products in North America, today announced FINAL FANTASY® XIII-2 for the PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system and the Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft. FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 is a sequel to FINAL FANTASY XIII, which released in North America in March 2010 and has shipped 6 million units worldwide.



"Why does mankind defy its fate?"


Production on FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 is underway, and builds upon the best aspects of FINAL FANTASY XIII. In particular, a brand new story and evolved battle system promise to stand out markedly against the standard for high-quality content established by the previous title.


Since the release of FINAL FANTASY in 1987, this unique RPG series continues to showcase the spectacular visuals, highly imaginative worlds and rich stories leading the industry and earning the highest accolades from users around the world. The series have so far achieved a cumulative shipment of over 97 million units worldwide (as of September 2010).


Product overview

Title:	FINAL FANTASY XIII-2
Platform:	PlayStation®3, Xbox 360
Genre:	RPG
Release date:	Available Next Winter
MSRP:	TBD
Copyright:	© SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All rights reserved. CHARACTER DESIGN: TETSUYA
Website:	<a href="http://na.square-enix.com/ffxiii-2" target="_blank">http://na.square-enix.com/ffxiii-2</a>


Story summary from the previous title, FINAL FANTASY XIII
Cocoon – a utopia in the sky.
Its inhabitants believed their world a paradise.
Under the Sanctum's rule, Cocoon had long known peace and prosperity.

Mankind was blessed by its protectors, the benevolent fal'Cie, and believed that tranquil days would continue forever.

Their tranquillity was shattered with the discovery of one hostile fal'Cie.

The moment that fal'Cie from Pulse – the feared and detested lowerworld – awoke from its slumber, peace on Cocoon came to an end.

Fal'Cie curse humans, turning them into magic–wielding servants.

They become l'Cie – chosen of the fal'Cie.

Those branded with the mark of a l'Cie carry the burden of either fulfilling their Focus or facing a fate harsher than death itself.

A prayer for redemption.

A wish to protect the world.

A promise to challenge destiny.
After thirteen days of fates intertwined, the battle begins.

FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 is not yet rated. Please visit the Entertainment Software Rating Board (ESRB) website at www.esrb.org for more information about ratings. For more information about FINAL FANTASY XIII-2, please visit the official website at: <a href="http://na.square-enix.com/ffxiii-2" target="_blank">http://na.square-enix.com/ffxiii-2</a>.


About Square Enix, Inc.
Square Enix, Inc. develops, publishes, distributes and licenses SQUARE ENIX®, EIDOS® and TAITO® branded entertainment content throughout the Americas as part of the Square Enix Group. The Square Enix Group operates a global network of leading development studios and boasts a valuable portfolio of intellectual property, including: FINAL FANTASY®, which has sold over 97 million units worldwide; DRAGON QUEST®, which has sold over 54 million units worldwide; TOMB RAIDER®, which has sold over 35 million units worldwide; and the legendary SPACE INVADERS®. Square Enix, Inc. is a U.S.-based, wholly-owned subsidiary of Square Enix Holdings Co., Ltd.

More information on Square Enix, Inc. can be found at <a href="http://www.square-enix.com/na/" target="_blank">http://www.square-enix.com/na/</a>.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->FINAL FANTASY XIII-2
Developer: Square Enix Co., Ltd.
Publisher: Square Enix, Inc.
Platform: Xbox 360®, PlayStation®3 system
Genre: RPG
ESRB: RP (Rating Pending)
Ship Date: This Winter (NA)

Story Overview:
Set a few years after Lightning and the others saved Cocoon, some survivors have decided to start over by rebuilding on Gran Pulse. Lightning, however, is nowhere to be found and thought dead by many, but Serah believes otherwise. When her town is suddenly overrun by monsters, a mysterious man named Noel appears to save her. Together, the two set off to find Lightning...

FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 is the follow-up to the 2010 hit title, FINAL FANTASY XIII, and the latest installment in the world-renowned FINAL FANTASY series, which has shipped over 97 million units worldwide. FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 features an all-star production staff including producer Yoshinori Kitase, director Motomu Toriyama, character designer Tetsuya Nomura and art director Isamu Kamikokuryo.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->



<!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Impact--><span style="font-family:Impact"><!--/fonto-->OR<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
tl;dr Everything you hated from FFXIII appears to be fixed. SE IS BACK, BITCHES.
Actually, they can't be back because they never left <3.
<sub>Also, thanks to prowler_ for bumping this thread and not letting it rot and be ignored <3</sub>


----------



## prowler (Jun 10, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/82UWu0anRjA[/youtube]

GOTY.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 10, 2011)

that's... alot of pink  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Lightning vs Bahamut looks epic!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 10, 2011)

No Nobuo, no like


----------



## Goli (Jun 10, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> No Nobuo, no like


But Masashii Hamauzu is awesome.
And it's not like Nobuo was in FFXIII either.
Actually he hasn't really done most compositions since FFX.
Also, I hadn't really updated this because I thought nobody had replied but now that there _are_ replies, I will.
In the last few days there have been a bunch of intervies at some of the devs present at E3, the most important ones are the Famitsu (with a bunch of it translated in Andriasang) and RPGSite ones. Basically they ones again re-confirm *choices, monster recruiting, towns, chocobos and all that, but also, multiple endings.*
(It's strange how they keep saying it's a first for the series since FFX-2 had multiple endings. It's like they're retconing it ): )


----------



## katimus_prime (Jun 12, 2011)

Ohhh, but this looks shiny.    Admittedly I was a little bit let down that FFXIII itself kinda put you in a box and led you on a completely straight and narrow path, but its world seemed really interesting.  I'm looking forward to seeing more of it! :3


----------



## prowler (Jun 12, 2011)

Some direct feeds here.

Soundtrack reminds me of Persona, the first video that is (watching it now)


----------



## Goli (Jun 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Some direct feeds here.
> 
> Soundtrack reminds me of Persona, the first video that is (watching it now)


I was secretly hoping the had the victory theme return but oh well, I still like the XIII one. Also, I'm really liking the battle theme, though it can't quite match Blinded by Light


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://youtu.be/82UWu0anRjA[/youtube]
> 
> GOTY.


That looks so epic. I liked XIII, but it looks like there making some good improvements, such as adding towns. And apparently there's going to be different endings too, sounds interesting.


----------



## Goli (Jun 12, 2011)

Some site I had never heard of posted their interview with the developers at E3, but it does mention new stuff, first of all *Masashi Hamauzu isn't composing everything, there are others involved* (pleaseyokoshimomurapleaseyokoshimomurapleaseyokoshimomura), the *Crystarium is back for normal characters but with changes* they can't specify at this point, *monster stats can be upgraded with accessories, you can save anywhere, the game takes about 40 hours to complete* but there's more stuff to do after you beat it for the first time, they have *something better than new game + planned*, and that there shouldn't be much differences between the 360 and PS3 versions since the 360 version has been in development from the start.
http://games.fok.nl/special/447833/1/1/100...asy-xiii-2.html
This is all going by Google Translate by the way (yes PG, i know ): ).


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Goli! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fingers crossed for Yoko Shimomura and Nobuo Uematsu for composing


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm curious about this one because FF13 had a lot of potential but it had a lot of issues too. Too linear, too confusing a plot, not interactive enough, and the characters were underdeveloped. Hell, Lightning's big character development moment was so badly handled it was shocking. She outright says 'I just realised something. Well, that changes everything. I'll act totally different now.' I'm not the best writer in the universe (although I'd like to consider myself in the top twenty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but in my literary projects I always make sure I handle character development with care. 

I'll track this one and see how it goes. If they can solve the issues while keeping the positive points, then this could be something incredible. Or it could be a spunk flavoured lollipop. It can go either way, really.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jun 12, 2011)

The Bahamut battle looks SOOOOOOOOOOO good. 

I'm really hyped for this, imma have one more go at beat Alexander in FFXIII.


----------



## prowler (Jun 14, 2011)

Toriyama and Kitase Discuss Final Fantasy XIII-2Newcomer character Noel knows little about Cocoon and Gran Pulse, Toriyama noted, saying that he wanted to have Noel in a similar position to a newcomer player to FFXIII -- that is, someone who doesn't know about the world and story.
*----*
During battle, Toriyama said to think of Noel as fighting in the front and Serah supporting from behind. Noel's job image is hunter. He hunts monsters in Gran Pulse.
*----*
The E3 demo was like a digest version of two chapters with most of the story sequences cut out. When playing the game, you'll see how Noel and Serah meet.
*----*
The game's new monster raising component, which lets you gather and bring monsters into your battle party, will give the game greater strategy, Toriyama said. There are Defender monsters, Attacker monsters and so-forth. There's also a growth element to the monsters.
*----*
Other points mentioned in the interview include:
Your party members will move around town and get into conversations
When it rains, people in town will gather under covered areas.
The weather will have some effect on battle.
There will be search/exploration element involving Moogles.
The save system will in general be auto save.[/p]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh god i want a PS3 so bad @[email protected]

This looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> ~snip~


I sense an amnesia story


----------



## Goli (Jun 14, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?
Also, I'm so glad they're having a full fledged climate system, FFXII kinda had one in some areas, and FFXIII did too, but only in a single area (The Sunleth Waterscape). It felt like such a waste so it's nice to see them fleshing it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh and WHY MUST SNOW BE BACK? Since the game has other dimensions and time periods and crazy Toriyama stuff they might as well have killed him or something ):.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because majority of the time, when a character is clueless, they've had some kind of memory loss. Either that or they're from another planet. But what are the odds of that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: oh wait... I just remembered FFX


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fucking Epic, is the battle with Bahamut. Didn't get any time to play XIII yet hopefully i'll get some time off later this year.


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

The official site has been updated with new screenshots:




That one in particular is so pretty omg. It's New Bodhum by the way.




In this other one you can see Cocoon.
The crystalized lava looks so pretty
Plus, Famitsu has new screenshots, though most are old, they're just "new" because they're in Japanese, save for this one which IS new:




It shows Noel using Area Blast which I think was named Blitz in the English version.
Also, Impress Watch has yet another dev interview where they mention Noel being a more orthodox lead... Which could be good or bad depending on their definition of orthodox.


----------



## prowler (Jun 17, 2011)

Whens the Tokyo Game Show thing? _(is it called that?)_

I want to see more! D;


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cocoon's rear looks cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
Looking forward to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. PS3 version of course not bothered swapping disc and playing it at lower resolution


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Whens the Tokyo Game Show thing? _(is it called that?)_
> 
> I want to see more! D;


In September.
Can't wait omg.


----------



## Goli (Jun 30, 2011)

EDIT:
NEW FOOTAGE WITH NEW SOUND TRACK OMG!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceWkohHhIEE[/youtube]
It gives me strange Wild Arms vibes.

Original post:
As dear my friend prowler_'d say:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Double post and not giving a fuck
> At France's Japan Expo, Final Fantasy XIII-2's composers were announced
> QUOTENous annonçons aujourd'hui à Japan Expo les compositeurs de Final Fantasy XIII-2 : *Masashi Hamauzu, Naoshi Mizuta et Mitsuto Suzuki !*


clicky
I was hoping for Yoko Shimomura but I guess she's too busy working on vXIII and whatever other games SE is working on.
Also, new English screens:


----------



## prowler (Jul 1, 2011)

omgomg 

It looks so much better


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 3, 2011)

This is gonna be a first day purchase for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks incredible as usual.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll give a shit about SE when Motomu Toriyama is gone.


----------



## Goli (Jul 6, 2011)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> I'll give a shit about SE when Motomu Toriyama is gone.


k

Also, I was reading Grimoire *Nier (BUY THIS GAME)* when I saw there was a new tweet from someone I follow, namely this:




What the tweet says is that the FFXIII-2 E3 trailer is now up on PSN, with English VA and Japanese subs, the image linked confirms it:




IN FULL 1080p GLORY!
I wonder if this is SE's way of saying "Welcome Back, PSN!", considering it went live in Japan a few hours ago...
So yeah, all interested log into your JPSN account and get it!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 6, 2011)

DAMN! My brother's on the PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First thing tomorrow, DOWNLOAD TRAILER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS Stop advertising Nier, Goli!


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks... alright... I'm not really sure if I want more FFXIII after how incredibly long the first one was. I may play just for the heck of it anyway. I hope the final boss battles are as crazy hard this time.


----------



## Goli (Jul 7, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:
			
		

> Looks... alright... I'm not really sure if I want more FFXIII after how incredibly long the first one was. I may play just for the heck of it anyway. I hope the final boss battles are as crazy hard this time.


I thought they were pretty easy...
It's strange how there's lots of people who found FFXIII hard as hell and others who found it easy as pie.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 7, 2011)

I guess it all depends on how you play the game. At first I was trying my own strategy. After about 20 minutes I finally beat Barthandelus and was un-pleased to find that there was still two stages of Orphan to go... I looked up a different strategy online that worked much better though.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 7, 2011)

THIS. LOOKS. SO. AMAZING. OH MY GOD OH MY GODDDDDDDDDD

They kept the battle system? YESSSSS
They make everything prettier? YESSSSS
They made the game more open and added to the plot? YESSSSSS
Battles now have action parts giving you advantages if done correctly? YESSSSSSS

I LOVE YOU FF13!

A few questions though... How do the characters still have access to powers? I thought you had to be a L'Cie to use magic, and *SPOILERS* didn't all the FalC'ie die in the last game? Also, where does this take place? Gran Pulse? Hmm...

But still, SE YOU'RE BACK YAY!


----------



## Goli (Jul 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> THIS. LOOKS. SO. AMAZING. OH MY GOD OH MY GODDDDDDDDDD
> 
> They kept the battle system? YESSSSS
> They make everything prettier? YESSSSS
> ...


No information is known yet as to why Serah and Noel have those powers, maybe they're l'cie, maybe not. Lightning obviously has some connection with some higher force or something so I guess that explains her powers.
As for the fal'Cie, not all died. There's still plenty on Gran Pulse, like Titan. (The one that eats an adamantoise when you get to Gran Pulse)


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 7, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right, I forgot about Titan and his... *shudder* sidequest. All of that battling.... -___-

I'm so excited for this. Do you know if they are doing the english translation alongside with the production of the game? In that case, couldn't that mean that FFXII-2 could get a worldwide release on the same day?


----------



## Goli (Jul 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be rude or anything but I made the first post so detailed and full of information for a reason! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's pretty much safe to say the translation is progressing along with the game's production since there are several VOICED and translated videos and screens in English out there. 
(The E3 and Japan Expo builds were in English, for example)
Currently the game is set to release on December this year in Japan and early 2012 for the rest of the world.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh crap, I was so caught up in the videos I didn't even see your vast information! Sorry about that!


----------



## prowler (Jul 11, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> It's strange how there's lots of people who found FFXIII hard as hell and others who found it easy as pie.


Some people just can't press auto-battle fast enough (???)


----------



## Goli (Jul 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they can't change paradigms fast enough.
ihateyou
_ANYWAY_, new screens!




















Noel's all like "COME AT ME BRO" in the last screen.
Edit:




Apparently this week's Dengeki leaked, and it seems to have information regarding the ruins and town visited at the E3 demo (The Bresha ones).
Andriasang will most likely have a report soon.
Edit 2: New screens, gorgeous as always:


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Square Enix released one screenshot






Enjoy?

Edit: Fixed image.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

This doesn't look all that appealing, at least to me, anyway.

Final Fantasy XIII Versus (I think that's the title), however, looks pretty good. I'm looking forward playing that.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm kind of looking forward too it, but...I wish they'd get rid of the linearity, (I know they didn't, but...) at least they kinda tried to add towns this time.

Also, SE, WHY YOU HAVE SPOILERS IN TRAILER!  Seriously, I wasn't finished FFXIII yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Though one thing that REALLY pissed me off about XIII was that characters would move into the attacks of enemies, this would suck because it made Sentinels less effective.  That, and the slow paradigm changes.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I'm kind of looking forward too it, but...I wish they'd get rid of the linearity, (I know they didn't, but...) at least they kinda tried to add towns this time.
> 
> Also, SE, WHY YOU HAVE SPOILERS IN TRAILER!  Seriously, I wasn't finished FFXIII yet
> 
> ...


Wait, I thought they did fix the linearity?

WHAT AM I MISSING


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they tried to and it's not _as_ linear, but from what I've seen it's still pretty linear.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> but from what I've seen it's still pretty linear.


What? From screenshots?

Wow.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, E3.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, I think you're talking about the towns. They'll probably be linear to some sense, but there HAS to be exploration... Somewhere.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Obviously demos are going to look linear, it's not the whole fucking game.

But any Final Fantasy fan should know not to go into a new FF game thinking of others in the series.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh, I think you're talking about the towns. They'll probably be linear to some sense, but there HAS to be exploration... Somewhere.
> Well I was talking about places where you fight, but when you think about it towns are slightly unnecessary now that healing happens after every battle and buying items is done via...that thing that floats that also counts as a save spot.
> 
> QUOTE(prowler_ @ Aug 5 2011, 11:53 AM) Obviously demos are going to look linear, it's not the whole fucking game.
> ...


That's true, I'll expect anything.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> healing happens after every battle and buying items is done via...that thing that floats that also counts as a save spot.


That's in FFXIII though, not in FFXIII-2.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?  Crap, I'm way behind...

TO THE OP!


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any information about healing and shops yet?


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Probably but I can't be bothered going searching.

The very fact you actually gain gil from battles means something.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Sweet, I like what they did with the areas, they're far more open than in FFXIII.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

As much as I found FFXIII tedious to play, I am actually looking forward to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Err... is any word on if you inherit anything from your FFXIII saves into FFXIII-2?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> As much as I found FFXIII tedious to play, I am actually looking forward to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really expect much connectivity between the 2 games, but who knows?


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Probably won't because you're not the old team.

Lightning isn't starting on level 1 if that's what you're thinking, as shown and explained in the Lightning vs. Bahamut video.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Probably won't because you're not the old team.
> 
> *Lightning isn't starting on level 1* if that's what you're thinking, as shown and explained in the Lightning vs. Bahamut video.


Exactly why I thought they might...

Welp, if they do, I'm sure It'll be known by the time the US version comes out.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Update: 720p screenshots now in the OP.

Now you can look at the improved pendant rendering technology in HD
http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/08/05/ffxiii_2_pendant/


----------



## prowler (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump.
There are some new screenshots kupo!
And if anyone missed it, here's the awesome FF Dengeki cover




Which is showing Noctis, Lightning, Noel, Serah, Machina and Rem.

Edit: Also as Goli is forever gone from GBAtemp, I'll be taking over the OT in my post on the first page soon.


----------



## Langin (Aug 11, 2011)

One word; WOW.

This looks great! And noel is sexy men. ^^

But this is a launchday buy for me if I have a ps3 or 360.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 11, 2011)

I cannot wait any longer. I need TGS NOW!


----------



## prowler (Aug 21, 2011)

Spoiler











Serah looks... younger?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 21, 2011)

If anything, she kind of looks a little older. Unless the text around her says otherwise?


----------



## prowler (Aug 21, 2011)

The full CG model looks younger just with a serious attitude going on.

Edit: I'm just complaining about that one CG model, not really saying she is younger in the game. loltimetravel.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 21, 2011)

Next thing you know, we have time travel conspiracies because of the Fal'Cie and shit.

CURSE YOU FANBASES


----------



## prowler (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Aug 22, 2011)

Still looking awesome.


----------



## prowler (Aug 23, 2011)

I prefer XIII-2 Serah now.

Also there is going to be a FFXIII-2 'show' airing on September 15th.
Masashi Ebara (Sazh) will be there so I guess he has some importance in the game.
There will also be a new trailer.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

I see they tried to make her more Lightning-esque.  I liked Lightning, she was a great protagonist.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Hate to double post, but I thought I'd post the PAX trailer:
[youtube]IikQ0Bjp-Y8[/youtube]


----------



## Qtis (Sep 1, 2011)

*drool* Now get the game released already! FFXIII entertained me quite nicely, but please don't make XIII-2 a tunnel run like the first one.. Not that I mind, but honestly could be a bit more open world? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-Qtis


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 2, 2011)

as much i liked the ff XIII (story was well documented and creative, combat was alright) im afraid of this being a sorta ff X-2 thing.. i genuinely hated that episode.. so i wait for lots of meta-critic reviews before getting any hopes up on this one


----------



## prowler (Sep 2, 2011)

Want a better story in FFXIII-2? Well, you can't have it.

Noel is from the future.
http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/09/03/ffxiii_2_jump/

PREPARING SELF FOR ANOTHER 3RD BIRTHDAY DISASTER.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 8, 2011)

NOt sure if anyone noticed in the trailer but... the XBOX 360 version is going to have major slow downs.


----------



## prowler (Sep 8, 2011)

New: https://member.eu.square-enix.com/en/blogs/...o-historia-crux


			
				Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> NOt sure if anyone noticed in the trailer but... the XBOX 360 version is going to have major slow downs.


Nobody cares, nobody will.
You can't judge framerate, etc from trailers.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Want a better story in FFXIII-2? Well, you can't have it.
> 
> Noel is from the future.
> http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/09/03/ffxiii_2_jump/
> ...


Wait...the future.  Okay, either they're pulling a Final Fantasy 1 on us, or they are pulling a "Final Fantasy X is a prequel to Final Fantasy VII" on us.  Or neither.

But I don't really care, if the game's good it's good, and it's looking pretty good.  I wonder if it will have a bunch of sidequests like X-2 did, though.  I'm doubting it, however, as that was basically Gran Pulse in XIII.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking forward to the new trailer that will be revealed at Distant Worlds tomorrow. Probably will not be the best quality when it gets posted online. Whatever though, I am still pumped.


----------



## keine (Sep 14, 2011)

I just finished XIII. GOD. 49hrs and I didn't do any sight seeing. (couldn't even if I wanted to. ) *badooomCHA*

But I still LOVED the game. How could anyone hate this game? With the graphics, battle system, score, and generally involved story, the rest could be dog poo and I'd still love it.

Anyways. I'm super looking forward to XIII-2. I'll be playing on 360! again! Hopefully they can squeeze FMV a little better this time.

Prolly gonna try beat Lost Odyssey/Nier/Xenoblade Chronicles/Eternal Sonota/100's of others I haven't played in the mean time.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2011)

I just saw what Snow and Hope look like in FF XIII-2. 



Spoiler



Snow and Hope in FF XIII-2



Moreover,  the TGS Trailer has been released. Look for it on Google.


----------



## prowler (Sep 15, 2011)

LMAO.

[youtube]http://youtu.be/vGXurqAKE0I[/youtube]

This trailer is the PS3 trailer, there is another one for 360.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm quite against them doing a sequel to this completely idiotic fucking game. Why do a sequel to a shitty game. It's not like FFX-2 was any good. So why do a FFXIII-2? What the crap is that? Doesn't anyone realize how awful that sounds. instead of making a new final fantasy that isn't linear and doesn't have Americanized names like lightning. God I really hate what squeenix turned into. Also any project without Nobuo isn't a real final fantasy sound track. just a clone. also The character personalities are about as in depth as a wet gym sock.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> I'm quite against them doing a sequel to this completely idiotic fucking game. Why do a sequel to a shitty game. It's not like FFX-2 was any good. So why do a FFXIII-2? What the crap is that? Doesn't anyone realize how awful that sounds. instead of making a new final fantasy that isn't linear and doesn't have Americanized names like lightning. God I really hate what squeenix turned into. Also any project without Nobuo isn't a real final fantasy sound track. just a clone. also The character personalities are about as in depth as a wet gym sock.


How much of FFXIII did you play?


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

I beat beta behomoth and that's it. I tried to enjoy it but couldn't Character voice acting was idiotic, characters themselves were stupid as fuck. and yay I got to walk in a straight line for hours. I gotta tell ya. Fun stuff. all the game really had going for it was pretty graphics and even then it seemed a bit much. As if all they cared about in the game were the graphics and nothing else.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> I beat beta behomoth and that's it. I tried to enjoy it but couldn't Character voice acting was idiotic, characters themselves were stupid as fuck. and yay I got to walk in a straight line for hours. I gotta tell ya. Fun stuff. all the game really had going for it was pretty graphics and even then it seemed a bit much. As if all they cared about in the game were the graphics and nothing else.


It was a pretty game, but it wasn't just praised for that.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

what was it praised for? I don't see this game being worthy of praise in any regard.


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> I'm quite against them doing a sequel to this completely idiotic fucking game. Why do a sequel to a shitty game. It's not like FFX-2 was any good. So why do a FFXIII-2? What the crap is that? Doesn't anyone realize how awful that sounds. instead of making a new final fantasy that isn't linear and doesn't have Americanized names like lightning. God I really hate what squeenix turned into. Also any project without Nobuo isn't a real final fantasy sound track. just a clone. also The character personalities are about as in depth as a wet gym sock.



I liked FFX-2 and FF13, so suck it.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> I liked FFX-2 and FF13, so suck it.


Me too, though FFXIII is more higher in my top games and my number one in Final Fantasy.

He just mad.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

And why is that exactly? FFX-2 you were 3 stupid chicks the entire time. Yuna is such a stupid character. The only one worth mentioning being payne cause Rikku is a stupid bitch who never shuts the fuck up and dies like she should have. (she should have been taken care of like Aereth was in FF7) bump off the lamest shittiest character. Next you'll tell me Those games were better then FF5-6. ha ha. Ones with clearly better stories and characters. Even the bosses for Both FFX2/FF13 were weak sauce.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> And why is that exactly? FFX-2 you were 3 stupid chicks the entire time. Yuna is such a stupid character. The only one worth mentioning being payne cause Rikku is a stupid bitch who never shuts the fuck up and dies like she should have. (she should have been taken care of like Aereth was in FF7) bump off the lamest shittiest character. Next you'll tell me Those games were better then FF5-6. ha ha. Ones with clearly better stories and characters. Even the bosses for Both FFX2/FF13 were weak sauce.


Actually the characters in XIII had a lot of depth.  They felt more like JRPG characters with realistic qualities, and that's what made them so likeable.  They were very surreal but at the same time very realistic.

And as for X-2, while I can't say much for the story, there was a crapload to do and the gameplay was fun.


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> And why is that exactly? FFX-2 you were 3 stupid chicks the entire time. Yuna is such a stupid character. The only one worth mentioning being payne cause Rikku is a stupid bitch who never shuts the fuck up and dies like she should have. (she should have been taken care of like Aereth was in FF7) bump off the lamest shittiest character. Next you'll tell me Those games were better then FF5-6. ha ha. Ones with clearly better stories and characters. Even the bosses for Both FFX2/FF13 were weak sauce.



Oh good, another idiot who is too busy sucking off your god clown idiot boss Kefka, news flash buddy, KEFKA WAS STUPID, Kefka was a stupid boss, and FF6 wasn't as good as like to think it was. 

I liked FFX-2, you know what, I EVEN LIKED 1000 WORDS, CRY MOAR. I enjoyed the battles in FFX-2. and FF13, i also like the song My Hands, suck it hard with your strange Kefka clown man love.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

I never noticed depth to the characters at all in FF13. Probably why I couldn't handle how stupid they were. I mean at the begining they were in the middle of a fucking war zone and they were all trying to motivate people to fight with happy smiles and shit i mean come on, BULLETS ARE FLYING AT YOU. This is no time to be fucking happy, just fucking fight.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 3, 2011)

I am a bit behind the times and have only just started playing XIII with my boy. My god I thought you would at least get some choice of which way to go and what to do. I'm used to old school RPGs (Bards Tale, Wasteland, EOB, Wizardry, Ultima). The rigidity in Final Fantasy XIII is bordering on ridiculous. It just becomes a fighting game on a set of story line rails. On the up side my boy loves the fights and graphics.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> I am a bit behind the times and have only just started playing XIII with my boy. My god I thought you would at least get some choice of which way to go and what to do. I'm used to old school RPGs (Bards Tale, Wasteland, EOB, Wizardry, Ultima). The rigidity in Final Fantasy XIII is bordering on ridiculous. It just becomes a fighting game on a set of story line rails. On the up side my boy loves the fights and graphics.


As Prowler will surely say, just wait until disk 3, then it gets really open.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> UnoAphex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that was a predictable response to that. Not surprising that it's typical for anyone who likes the new generation of final fantasies to the old to say something like that.  
Kefka was an awesome villain as appose to that fucking [censored] in FFX Seymour for example (if i spelled it incorrectly it's because i don't care) that guy was a total fruit. The hair style, his faggy voice acting. He sounded like he was trying to enslave the world for prizes of little boy sex.  The main boss SIN was also a push over and the guy who voiced tidas father was like a wannabe tough guy but failed at it miserably sounding like he was just an old smoker. Also Tidas was a bigger emo then cloud.  Wakka was just dumb. Kimari was okay for a character he seemed to fit in. Auron was okay, he might have been the only reason i kept playing FFX to the end also for the cleavage shots of lulu after every battle. Also the linear mapping system was just terrible. I really liked the old style of map where you'd leave a town/area and you'd be on a world map. Free roaming is the best part of the RPG genre and when you take that away what do you got? a straight line like every other action based game that ever existed. as far as I remember Final fantasy wasn't an action game so why treat the story with such linear disrpespect? The only thing FFX2 had was the semi okay battle system and class changing during battle was cool but it didn't make up for the lack of story and the fact that without a walkthrough it's damn near impossible to find everything you have  to do to complete the game 100% and get the official ending.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to wait till disc 3 for that? You gotta be fucking kidding me who the hell wants to wait that long for a chance to free roam jesus fucking christ that's lame.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that too at first, but the game was fun enough along the way that I didn't mind.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool that will be something to look forward too. It's not a bad game just not what I'm used to. With the amount of emotion floating around in this forum it must be pretty good and leave a lasting impression, If it didn't nobody would give a fuck.


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD you call Seymore a fruit but then cream yourself over your little kefka who was dressed like a stupid clown, Kefka wasn't awesome, he was stupid. Oh no, he poisoned a random town no one gave a shit about, Sephiroth and in FF5 each kill of one of your own party members, That's a lot worse then poisoning some random ass town. In FF4 3 members get fucked up. Never got far in 8, forgot if something like that happened in 9.   I like 5, 6 was ok until the final dungeon, i liked 7, it was my first FF game, i liked 9, i liked 10, i liked X-2, and i liked 13. I also liked 3 and 4 for the DS.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

OK guys, can we please end the Final Fantasy Flame War now?  It's really no big deal.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

Random ass town? you were clearly not paying attention to the story if you're calling it a random ass town. If you were paying attention he wasn't even poisoning a town he was poisoning doma castle and you didn't realize it was the only military power strong enough to take on kefka by itself. So to get it out of the way he poisoned the water and killed almost everyone which he didn't count on anyone surviving much less the greatest swordsman in doma. Clearly doma WAS important and not random.
Also I didn't care for FF8 much, The gameplay with monsters leveling up with you was retarded and the whole love story thing was lame.


----------



## Sylar1 (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> Random ass town? you were clearly not paying attention to the story if you're calling it a random ass town. If you were paying attention he wasn't even poisoning a town he was poisoning doma castle and you didn't realize it was the only military power strong enough to take on kefka by itself. So to get it out of the way he poisoned the water and killed almost everyone which he didn't count on anyone surviving much less the greatest swordsman in doma. Clearly doma WAS important and not random.




You clearly don't understand that i don't give a crap. Get over your love of FF6, it wasn't as good as you think it is. I liked 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 10-2. and 13 all more then FF6. Again, it's still just some random town, in FF5, and 7, people you were traveling with get killed off. Kefka is a stupid clown, FF6 wasn't the best FF. I liked 13 more, 

Deal
With
It


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

FF7 only 1 person gets killed, And she was a shitty character anyway so who gives a fuck. Also who dies in FF5? Oh right Galuf...


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

OK, first, Sylar, respect other peoples' opinions.  Just because you didn't like FF6 doesn't mean that it wasn't that good.

Uno, respect other peoples' opinions.  Jus because you didn't like FFXIII doesn't mean that it wasn't that good.

Now can we get back on topic?


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

what's the point of the internet if you can't argue with people? I rather enjoy my time arguing with people, Makes me excited on the amounts of profanity I can use. ha ha ha. Like how many times i can say fuck in a sentence. I always say if you don't like profanity and arguing gtfo the internet and read a book.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> what's the point of the internet if you can't argue with people? I rather enjoy my time arguing with people, Makes me excited on the amounts of profanity I can use. ha ha ha. Like how many times i can say fuck in a sentence.


Well this argument isn't on topic.  While it does deal with Final Fantasy, it has nothing to do with Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

You guys are really feeding the troll here.





			
				Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Cool that will be something to look forward too. It's not a bad game just not what I'm used to. With the amount of emotion floating around in this forum it must be pretty good and leave a lasting impression, If it didn't nobody would give a fuck.The game gets open but not what you'd expect. You've got 64 missions and a fairly large (and repetitive) field to explore but you can skip it all together and get back to the corridors.
> 
> The battles does feel like a chore during the first five or so chapters but like most Final Fantasy games, battles become more better once you've leveled up a few times, got some new skills and strategies.
> 
> ...


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

I think people are just bawwing because there isn't that much one would notice on the surface to indicate that it were a Final Fantasy title.  I mean, they could technically put another name on it and no one would notice.

That said, I didn't care.  Final Fantasy is (mostly) an Anthology, in Story and now gameplay-wise.  I treated it like a new game and that sweetened the experience.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I think people are just bawwing because there isn't that much one would notice on the surface to indicate that it were a Final Fantasy title.  I mean, they could technically put another name on it and no one would notice.
> 
> That said, I didn't care.  Final Fantasy is (mostly) an Anthology, in Story and now gameplay-wise.  I treated it like a new game and that sweetened the experience.



Okay, think of it this way. Take a series like Fable right. It was awesome to begin with and the way everything was, was just perfect. You gained experience depending on what you did sorta like oblivion but not like oblivion in many other ways. Then of course Fable 2 was released and it was a step up a bit from the last one giving you more room to explore and decisions to make plus multiple player support. Very cool In my opinion. Then they change the dynamics completely with the third game knowing the whole point of why most people like the previous game was the mechanics. Which they did a complete overhaul and now the fable series is official dead to me. Now let's associate this with a game series like Final Fantasy. For any final fantasy fan  who's been playing since the very beginning most of us came to expect something better with the next game, Not a complete change just some new additions a new story and so on. But of course what they did was change it so much so that in my opinion should either stop the series or call it something different. Final fantasy died to me around FF9, and much of the spin off games weren't that great but at least respectable enough to have a different subtext to the game for example, dirge of Cerberus wasn't a final fantasy game it played more like Devil May cry however at least they had the decency to slap a subtext title implying the game wouldn't be anything like final fantasy, same with FF Tactics, and so on and so on. So why let a game carry a legendary title such as Final Fantasy  when the game dynamics have changed so much so that it's not even a final fantasy anymore. give it a new name.. anything. I argue because things like a FF13-2 "hype" threads offend the shit out of me. It's not simply that I'm mad I'm genuinely offended that this kinda thing could be passed off as a new final fantasy game. I wouldn't be so pissed off if they just called it something different.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey UnoAphex, you might want to know this





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy is a *media franchise* created by Hironobu Sakaguchi, and is developed and owned by Square Enix (formerly Square). *The franchise centers on a series of fantasy and science-fantasy role-playing video games*


Final Fantasy XIII is fantasy, right?
Final Fantasy XIII is an RPG, right?
That pretty much describes a Final Fantasy title, not how it's not like the other games.

Deal the shit out of it and shut up.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

so I should just be happy that the final fantasy titles have not been good since 9? Awesome. and I also shouldn't be offended that my favorite series has gone all to shit. Yeah sure I'll just accept that society is accepting shitty games as good ones when the series beforehand was so much more vibrant and less contrived and retarded as this set of games.  Final Fantasy 13 is a Mock RPG. I wouldn't go as far as calling it an RPG but more like an action game with RPG elements.  The Square-enix merger also killed them. I refuse to call them Square-enix. Cause enix by themselves was a great company and Squaresoft by themselves was a great company. Then they merged and life was never the same, and the only worth while final fantasy they made was 9. I also don't know what you mean by the word "fantasy" cause this sure aint no fantasy I've ever had. Also I know who created the series, I'm not an invalid. I've only been playing since FF1, you don't think I ever studied up on the creators of the game. It -was- my favorite series.


----------



## UnoAphex (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll say it again for good measure too, 

Final Fantasy 13, is NOT An RPG. Case closed.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> I'll say it again for good measure too,
> 
> Final Fantasy 13, is NOT An RPG. Case closed.


I'm guessing (and probably correct) that you do not class FF12 as an RPG, right?

Welp, just because a character doesn't stand there in one spot all through the battle doesn't mean it's not an RPG.

Anyway, you've pretty much derailed this thread with your ignorance, nice going jackass. If you don't like the game, simply don't post (or even better don't read the thread).


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

UnoAphex said:
			
		

> I'll say it again for good measure too,
> 
> Final Fantasy 13, is NOT An RPG. Case closed.


Okay, you went from stating an opinion to just being wrong.  Please stop.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> UnoAphex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is true is not a rpg


----------



## Nujui (Oct 3, 2011)

Just ignore him, this thread it's getting more and more derailed.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 3, 2011)

I like Serah more than Lightning =) She looks hotter & cuter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Putting that aside, is the game going to be a 2man team? Well that would suck if it were. Right i still have to finish FFXIII. But the game is so damn linear and boring >.


----------



## prowler (Oct 11, 2011)

http://andriasang.com/comyip/





> In an interview with the magazine, producer Yoshinori Kitase and director Motomu Toriyama said that Snow and Serah lived together in the two years after the events of FFXIII-2. However, they're not married.


Say hi to Noel and goodbye to Snow.





> They also touched upon the recently revealed Kaias character, calling him the strongest enemy in Final Fantasy series history.


He looks like he just jumped out of one of Yuna's FFX-2 concerts.





> Square Enix has been slowly announcing download content for the game. There may be more to the DLC than just handing over your money, though. As an example, the two said to picture something where you get the new items after defeating newly added enemies.
> 
> Outside of the interview, the magazine has information on the game's monster calling system, whose Japanese name translates to Summon Raid (I'm not sure if this is the English name). Some enemies will turn to crystal form after you defeat them. This means that you've captured them. You can then place them in a deck with other monsters.


----------



## Richardbro (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome new trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON_Et81Pj-s


I'm a bit skeptical of the monster catching ability as teammates (seeing as how that idea is never successful IMO) but I am very excited for the time change system they are implementing.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 14, 2011)

Richardbro said:


> Awesome new trailer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ON_Et81Pj-s
> 
> ...


The SMT series would like a word with you sir.

Other than that, trailer is fucking awesome


----------



## prowler (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.square-enix.co.jp/music/sem/page/fabula/ff13-2/
OST preview.

http://andriasang.com/comyyn/
Crystarium info.

Bump?





DEAL WITH IT


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> http://www.square-en.../fabula/ff13-2/
> OST preview.


"Heyyyy, that soundtrack is sounding pretty good... Woah, even Uematsu contributed to this? I guess I really should pick up that Limited edition.

Alright. Last song. This is going to be good shi- AHAHAHA WHAT AM I LISTENING TO. PREORDER CANCELLED"


----------



## prowler (Dec 14, 2011)

Watched about 5-6 hours of a stream today, pretty amazing and my hype level can't get any higher. Also..





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEUOOgNzOv4


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2011)

That is fucking abysmal, so bad its good.


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2011)

For pirates, the PS3 version is 14.4GB and the 360 is 7.8GB
Obviously the superior version will be PS3 again.

Also I'm listening to the soundtrack, omgsogood


----------

